# Pie. Glorious, glorious pie.



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

It's Thanksgiving. There will be pie.

What kind of pie will you have (or have you had) today? I plan to have apple pie. And then pecan.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

We had....
1. Homemade pecan pie
2. pumpkin pie
3. Homemade banana cream pie
4. Homemade blueberry cheese cake
5. Red velvet cheese cake

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

If not for the cajun flavored turducken, I would have spent the entire day playing "Smeagol" with the sweet potato pie.  Unfortunately, I wasn't allowed to as I was thumped by too many wooden spoons.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

We had homemade pumpkin and homemade apple pies with real whipped cream.  Yum, pie is sooo good.  Why don't we eat pie everyday?  Well, other than the small annoyance that my butt would get to wide to fit through the door .  Oh well, Pie...I love Pie!!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> 1. Homemade pecan pie
> 2. pumpkin pie
> 3. Homemade banana cream pie
> 4. Homemade blueberry cheese cake
> 5. Red velvet cheese cake


_*Awesome*_.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Pie. Pie. Pie. Pumpkin pie. I prefer pie, cake, and cookies to ice cream.

I miss my Mom's homemade rhubarb pie. Store or restaurant-bought . . . maybe you can find strawberry-rhubarb pie. _Rhubarb only_ is very rare.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LoonLover's apple/pumpkin pie is scrumptious!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I prefer pie, cake, and cookies to ice cream.


The only thing better than pie is hot pie with cold ice cream.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

My wife made the most delicious cheese cake yesterday! It was creamy and sweet. Perfection! To make it even better, it was her first time baking a cheese cake!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I miss my Mom's homemade rhubarb pie.


Meeee Too! My Mom made the best rhubarb pie - I used to ask for it instead of birthday cake every year (luckily my birthday is in July.)

We had pecan, pumpkin, and cookies'n'cream cheesecake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, the pies were a disaster this year. Fortunately, I wasn't responsible.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm of the 'if it can't be microwaved it may not be cookable' persuasion. My fave recipe is 1-800-PIZZAHUT. 
However I persuaded myself to 'GETWITHTHEPROGRAM' and make an apple pie. When I got down to the business of it, I realized I had neglected to buy the ready made pie crust! YIKES!    What's a girl to do in this situation?? I was too lazy to put on pants and go to the store so I did was any resourceful girl does. I went on the Internet and found a recipe for pie crust that only called for three ingredients! WOO HOO! Better yet, I happened to HAVE all three so I didn't have to improvise. (whew) 
Craziest part of all is my pie was a hit and compliments all around about the light and flaky crust. Who'd of thunk it?  Sheiler can make an edible and tasty pie.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

sheiler1963 said:


> I'm of the 'if it can't be microwaved it may not be cookable' persuasion. My fave recipe is 1-800-PIZZAHUT.
> However I persuaded myself to 'GETWITHTHEPROGRAM' and make an apple pie. When I got down to the business of it, I realized I had neglected to buy the ready made pie crust! YIKES!  What's a girl to do in this situation?? I was too lazy to put on pants and go to the store so I did was any resourceful girl does. I went on the Internet and found a recipe for pie crust that only called for three ingredients! WOO HOO! Better yet, I happened to HAVE all three so I didn't have to improvise. (whew)
> Craziest part of all is my pie was a hit and compliments all around about the light and flaky crust. Who'd of thunk it? Sheiler can make an edible and tasty pie.


Awesome! I had to make two trips to the story so that our pies could get done!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

All of our pies (and other desserts) were homemade. We had pumpkin,k strawberry, Dutch apple, pecan, and gooseberry.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Meeee Too! My Mom made the best rhubarb pie - I used to ask for it instead of birthday cake every year (luckily my birthday is in July.)


I guess cuz my birthday is in December is why I didn't think of that. Mom used our homegrown rhubarb in her homemade pie. Crust from scratch -- not store-bought.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son informed me yesterday morning that it was "National Pie for Breakfast" day.

Surprisingly, there was still some left for breakfast today as well.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I realized yesterday that I had eaten almost a whole choc silk pie by myself since in about 24 hrs.  I blame the baby, um, yeah, he's making me crave chocolate (or something)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I realized yesterday that I had eaten almost a whole choc silk pie by myself since in about 24 hrs. I blame the baby, um, yeah, he's making me crave chocolate (or something)


You may have to have a Hershey bar ready for him when he gets here.  (How many days now? 5? We'll expect pictures as soon as possible.)


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I realized yesterday that I had eaten almost a whole choc silk pie by myself since in about 24 hrs.


For me, an apple pie. I think I will spend most of December living in the gym.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DD made a huge apple pie, DS made a deep decadent cheesecake, Dh made old-style chocolate fudge (not eagle-brand & marshmallows). All I had to do was give advice (they didn't want me cooking as it was also my anniversary with DH.) I wasn't even allowed in the kitchen rofl.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> DD made a huge apple pie, DS made a deep decadent cheesecake, Dh made old-style chocolate fudge (not eagle-brand & marshmallows). All I had to do was give advice (they didn't want me cooking as it was also my anniversary with DH.) I wasn't even allowed in the kitchen rofl.


Happy anniversary (belated). Hope you had a wonderful day. I'm not sure how I'd like not cooking at all on Thanksgiving, but I might be ok with it for one day. Sounds as if you have some good cooks who like to treat you well. Good for you!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I admit, it was WEIRD not cooking for Thanksgiving. When DH was still a Marine, we would invite over anyone who didn't have a place to go/couldn't get home for any holiday. Our last Thanksgiving that way, I cooked for 70 people. it was so much fun, and we had NO leftovers. They took all extras back to the base for gate guards, Officer of the Deck, barracks guards, etc. This year, there was just the five of us... we have leftovers, though surprisingly, not tons. We cooked a 6lb Turkey breast, and a 3lb sliced ham, only a little of each left now.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> DD made a huge apple pie, DS made a deep decadent cheesecake, Dh made old-style chocolate fudge (not eagle-brand & marshmallows). All I had to do was give advice (they didn't want me cooking as it was also my anniversary with DH.) I wasn't even allowed in the kitchen rofl.


That sounds awesome. Both the pies, and the not cooking.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I admit, it was WEIRD not cooking for Thanksgiving. *When DH was still a Marine, we would invite over anyone who didn't have a place to go/couldn't get home for any holiday.* Our last Thanksgiving that way, I cooked for 70 people. it was so much fun, and we had NO leftovers. They took all extras back to the base for gate guards, Officer of the Deck, barracks guards, etc. This year, there was just the five of us... we have leftovers, though surprisingly, not tons. We cooked a 6lb Turkey breast, and a 3lb sliced ham, only a little of each left now.


we live in a college town, so this is what we usually do, but since my due date was so close to Tday (and DD came a few days early), we chose to just have the ILs over (they have health problems, so it's better if they don't have so many leftovers to tempt them to abandon their diet)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We had pumpkin pie at my mother's assisted living residence.  After I got back to NYC, I had another dinner at a friend's daughter's here and the pie was keylime.  It was the best keylime ever.  My friend's other daughter made it with graham cracker crust.  It was so fresh and good.  Keylime has never been my favorite pie, but this one was great.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> My friend's other daughter made it with graham cracker crust.


Graham cracker crusty is *really* good.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

Dipped into the left over cheese cake for breakfast today. Had an awesome turkey sandwich for lunch. Leftovers rock!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I had pecan pie for breakfast. Twas _glorious_.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I guess cuz my birthday is in December is why I didn't think of that. Mom used our homegrown rhubarb in her homemade pie. Crust from scratch -- not store-bought.


When each of us left home my Gram would give us a clump of rhubarb to plant in out new places. She'd say "this is from the rhubarb plant my father brought from Bavaria". Since I was the most adventurous of my siblings I have rhubarb plants all over the U.S.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> When each of us left home my Gram would give us a clump of rhubarb to plant in out new places. She'd say "this is from the rhubarb plant my father brought from Bavaria". Since I was the most adventurous of my siblings I have rhubarb plants all over the U.S.


The only thing better than rhubarb pie is _ancestral_ rhubarb pie.


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Pecan pie with sweet potato pie as a close second (with mellows and pecans, of course).


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Pecan pie with sweet potato pie as a close second (with mellows and pecans, of course).


I had some sweet potato pie on Thursday - it was really good.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I likes me some peach pie.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

There's a farm stand by me that makes the most delicious pies (and i am not a poe fan). There are always lines out the door no matter the time of year. My favorites from there are the raspberry cream pie, chocolate cream pie and their peach-cherry (which I am not allowed to eat anymore due to developing an allergy to cherries). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> I likes me some peach pie.


I love to make fresh peach pies!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I love to make fresh peach pies!


I love to eat fresh pie, so if you ever have trouble disposing of your baking output...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I love to eat fresh pie, so if you ever have trouble disposing of your baking output...


Here ya go, Jonathan. It's the closest I can get to sharing a homemade fresh peach pie with you. (The pies were much more evenly browned than they appear to be in my photo.) Bon appetit!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Here ya go, Jonathan. It's the closest I can get to sharing a homemade fresh peach pie with you. (The pies were much more evenly browned than they appear to be in my photo.) Bon appetit!


Now that is a beautiful, beautiful pie. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I made girdle buster pie last Thursday. Unfortunately I have no pics because it's all gone.   

Got the recipe from Nigella's Christmas Kitchen. I'm thinking of making another one.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread reminded me of the cheesecake I have in my refrigerator. Does cheesecake qualify as a cake or a pie? I will contemplate this as I eat all of it in one sitting (my love for cheesecake knows no bounds).


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> This thread reminded me of the cheesecake I have in my refrigerator. Does cheesecake qualify as a cake or a pie?


Both - it has both the splendor of pie and the glory of cake.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Whether cake or pie I am feeling the magnificence of a food coma right now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ate the last quarter of a 5" pecan pie last night.  Yum.  I still have a slice of cheesecake in my freezer.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't have any pie at all through all of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I will say that I made 3 pumpkin pies and 2 cheesecakes for Thanksgiving this year and ended up freezing 2 pumpkin and 1 cheese cake.  We'll defrost them for Christmas and save me a whole bunch of time/energy (esp w/ a newborn)


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> We'll defrost them for Christmas and save me a whole bunch of time/energy (esp w/ a newborn)


Foresight and delicious pie - an _excellent _combination!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I will say that I made 3 pumpkin pies and 2 cheesecakes for Thanksgiving this year and ended up freezing 2 pumpkin and 1 cheese cake. We'll defrost them for Christmas and save me a whole bunch of time/energy (esp w/ a newborn)


I apologize for temporarily hijacking this thread, but there's a new baby, and that's newsworthy!

I've been busy and haven't spent as much time on the boards as I often do. When did you have your baby, what did you have, how are you all doing, and have you posted photos yet??


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I apologize for temporarily hijacking this thread, but there's a new baby, and that's newsworthy!
> 
> I've been busy and haven't spent as much time on the boards as I often do. When did you have your baby, what did you have, how are you all doing, and have you posted photos yet??


He came Nov 28th and I did start a thread (with a pic).


----------

